# Hello from Columbus Ohio



## mytwistedrainbow (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello My name is Rebecca I'm looking for a breeder in or around Columbus Ohio to Buy a couple of babies off of....


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome to fancy mice breeders


----------

